# Tried 17 inch rims and tires today!!



## NYH1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab SLT 4x4, Hemi, auto tranny, 3:92 gears/limited slip diff, 20 inch wheels. 

I put my parents 245/70-17 rims and tires from their 06 Durango on my Ram today. I didn't want to give them back. It felt like a different truck!

It drove, rode, stopped, steered, took off, handled, it did everything better then it does with the 275/60-20 rims and tires. 

I can't spin my tires on dry pavement with my 275/60-20's. If I'm at a dead stop and floor the gas peddle, I'll get a chirp or two and the truck takes off, pretty well. With my parents 245/70-17's, from a dead stop I floored it, blew the tires away, left two 10 to 12 foot long stripes as the truck launched like it never has before. I was amazed. That being said, I don't regularly try to spin my tires. I just wanted to see if the smaller tires would be more responsive and my father knew what I was going to do to, so it was all good!

I was driving on the interstate with the cruise set at 70 MPH (speed limit was 65 MPH). I caught up to a car and had to pass it. I floored the gas, the truck down shifted two gears, one then two....that quick. It pulled very hard to about 85 MPH as I flew by the car and let off. Again, I was amazed. I don't know how fast I was really going because my truck is calibrated for the 275/60-20's. When the cruise was set at 70 MPG, only one car passed me. I passed a few vehicles, but was going with the flow of traffic for the most part.

When I turned at slow speeds, it felt like my LSD was actually working. In other words, If I turned left, I could feel and hear the drivers side rear tire wanting to break lose. The same if I turned right, I could feel and hear the passenger side rear tire wanting to break lose. Every other vehicle (car, trucks/SUV) I've ever had with a LSD did this. Today was the first time I felt this with my truck. 

It stopped better. Handled better. It didn't follow the crown of the road on the interstate or bounce around on bumps like my 275/60-20's do.

I'm definitely going to buy 17 inch rims (most likely aluminum). I don't know if I want to go with 245/70-17 or 265/70-17 tires. The 245's are 30.6 inches tall. The 265's are 31.7 inches tall. I really want to see how much better the 17's will pull my trailer though!


----------



## pinemartin (Aug 4, 2008)

good choice on the 17"rims. There are more brand options with the tires.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 4, 2008)

pinemartin said:


> good choice on the 17"rims. There are more brand options with the tires.


That, plus everyone I know that run the 17's get better mileage...even with the 3:92's!


----------



## glenn31792 (Aug 4, 2008)

When the cruise was set at 70 MPG


My old truck does not have cruise, much less a cruise that can be set at 70 MPG.


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 4, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> When the cruise was set at 70 MPG
> 
> 
> My old truck does not have cruise, much less a cruise that can be set at 70 MPG.



Do you realize this is the twenty first century??


----------



## COLD_IRON (Aug 5, 2008)

I like 16's myself. Tires are way cheaper.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 5, 2008)

COLD_IRON said:


> I like 16's myself. Tires are way cheaper.


17's are the smallest I can go because of the brakes. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 5, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> When the cruise was set at 70 MPG
> 
> 
> My old truck does not have cruise, much less a cruise that can be set at 70 MPG.


What kind of old truck do you have? Old trucks are cool!


----------



## glenn31792 (Aug 5, 2008)

just an old high mileage 4cyl rice burner.

Just passed on a deal on a 08 dodge quad cab. 2k less and they would have
had a deal.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 5, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> Just passed on a deal on a 08 dodge quad cab. 2k less and they would have
> had a deal.


Give it a while and go back, they'll deal. GM and Ford will probably do the same. They're all hurting right now. Even Toyota.


----------



## Happyjack (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Regarding you limited slip read end, I have the 9 1/4" rear in my truck. You need to change the fluid in the rear every 15,000 miles per the service manual.These limited slip rear ends are prone to blowing up because the clips come out of the clutch pack. I know because it happened to my truck a while ago. Thank God it was under warranty. I have a 2002 Ram 1500. If you go onto any Dodge truck site you can read more about it. 

If your rear end feels like it is shuddering when you take a hard corner at low speeds, bring it back to the dealer! That is what the symptom feels like. Don't accept the answer that, "this is normal" from the dealer. Also, there was a Dodge tech bulletin stating the the rear end oil on the ltd slip rear should be 75w-90, in addition the the Dodge, "friction modifier"added oil. 

I'm not trying to pee in your Cheerios, but I wanted to give you a heads up on your limited slip rear. I really like my truck, but I think the limited slip rear end is junk. There have a few aftermarket limited slip packs out there. I'm saving my $ to purchase one.

You can also tow more with the 17's too. You can purchase steel painted or chromed rims for cheap. The 17" tires are expensive.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Happyjack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding you limited slip read end, I have the 9 1/4" rear in my truck. You need to change the fluid in the rear every 15,000 miles per the service manual.These limited slip rear ends are prone to blowing up because the clips come out of the clutch pack. I know because it happened to my truck a while ago. Thank God it was under warranty. I have a 2002 Ram 1500. If you go onto any Dodge truck site you can read more about it.
> 
> ...


Happyjack, I know there is a problem with the clips coming out. It's my understanding that the later the years the less likely you are at having a problem with it. My truck has 11,000 miles on it. 

It's not shuddering when I turn. It's doing what every other vehicle I've ever had a LSD in has done and I couldn't feel it with the 20 inch rims and tires on it. When you turn the inside tire is alway's going to want to turn faster. The clutch plates inside the LSD allow slippage so the tires don't bind and wear out faster then they should. If you're on wet or loose ground you're going to feel (and even hear) the inside tire slip because there isn't enough pressure (dry pavement) to let the clutch plates slip. Everyone I've ever had has done this.

In my opinion, the 20's rims and tires are to big. They rob power and kill the handling. I believe that is the reason I couldn't feel the LSD working in the past. If you're looking at an aftermarket LSD, I'd look at and Auburn Gear. I had one in my F150 and loved it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## husky455rancher (Aug 7, 2008)

20" do rob power most guys switch over to 17s at the strip. i have a 2500 with 17s. im suprised you cant spin em from stop with the 3.92's. i have 3.73's i can if i stomp on it but ive done a little bit to the truck. im about in the 425hp range. nothing crazy but it goes pretty good for a 5500lb truck.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 8, 2008)

husky455rancher, mine won't spin the tires with the 20's. Maybe a chirp or two as it takes off, which it does pretty good. It'll roast the 17's. As it's spinning them, it launches hard as h*!!. Like I said, the 17's totally changed the way my truck reacts in every fashion.


----------



## 04ultra (Aug 8, 2008)

If all you want to do is spin the tires you should have bought the *Dodge Ram SRT-10*






.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 8, 2008)

04ultra said:


> If all you want to do is spin the tires you should have bought the *Dodge Ram SRT-10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ultra, spinning my tires isn't a big deal to me. I just wanted to compare the difference between the 20's and 17's as noted in the fourth paragraph of my original post on this thread.

Besides the SRT-10 wouldn't do me any good. I need a real functioning half ton truck. I wouldn't make it half way to hunting camp with an SRT-10!


----------



## Happyjack (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad you were aware of the potential problem. Maybe they have rerdesigned the clips in more current 1500's. I have 2wd , 3.55 rear with a 4.7 with the trac-loc. It will only chirp from a dead stop. 2 door, 8ft box, reg cab. It really goes from 50-80mph, but I don't drive crazy.

I get 15mpg in summer, and 13.5 in the winter combined hwy and city. CT has 10% ethanol in our gas.

I purchased a K&N drop in air filter, and my mpg went up by 1mpg. Also, I change my pcv valve every six months. My truck seemd to run better with a fresh one. Regarding the engine, I have 115K on the truck, and have changed plugs, air filter and PCV in it. Never any problems with the engine. I run Mobile 1 , 5w-w30 change every 7K since new.

Good luck with your new truck


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Happyjack, the clip problem still happens in the newer Rams. Just not as often from what I've heard. I currently lease my truck. I'm seriously thinking about buying it when the lease is up. A guy I work with called Chrysler Financial about buying his leased Ram. Chrysler never used to budge on the residual prices. They told him that they're going to start to offer really good incentives so people will want to buy their leases. I'll see what they offer and go from there.

If I do buy it, I'll get an extended warranty and I'll more then likely change the rear carrier to an Auburn gear or Detroit Truetrac LSD before the warranty expires. 

I run an Amsoil Absolute Efficiency Air Filter and I'm in the process of switching to Amsoil fluids as well.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 15, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I was driving on the interstate with the cruise set at 70 MPH (speed limit was 65 MPH). I caught up to a car and had to pass it. I floored the gas, the truck down shifted two gears, one then two....that quick. It pulled very hard to about 85 MPH as I flew by the car and let off. Again, I was amazed. I don't know how fast I was really going because my truck is calibrated for the 275/60-20's.



If I calculated correctly, you were doing 64.72 mph when your speedo showed 70.


----------



## RAS323 (Aug 15, 2008)

spacemule said:


> If I calculated correctly, you were doing 64.72 mph when your speedo showed 70.



That sounds about right.

By getting smaller diameter tires, you've basically changed your gear ratio. If you could get smaller diameter tires for your 20" wheels, you could accomplish the same thing you did with 17" wheels.


----------



## NYH1 (Aug 17, 2008)

RAS323 said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> By getting smaller diameter tires, you've basically changed your gear ratio. If you could get smaller diameter tires for your 20" wheels, you could accomplish the same thing you did with 17" wheels.


There really aren't to many tires available for the 20" wheels. Shorter 20" wheels would really ride like....well you know.  

It doesn't matter now anyway's. I'm not going to buy the truck when the lease is up so I'm not going to put 17" wheels and tires on it. Just drive it until it's time to turn it in.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder what the difference in weight was. It's all about less rotational mass. You will notice dramatically better mileage and way less wear and tear on your trans, suspention, if you make the switch.


----------



## gilraine (Feb 17, 2009)

RAS323 said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> By getting smaller diameter tires, you've basically changed your gear ratio. If you could get smaller diameter tires for your 20" wheels, you could accomplish the same thing you did with 17" wheels.



he also changed the rolling mass.. the 20 inch wheels are a good bit heavier than the 17s..


----------



## spacemule (Feb 17, 2009)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I wonder what the difference in weight was. It's all about less rotational mass. You will notice dramatically better mileage and way less wear and tear on your trans, suspention, if you make the switch.



It's much more about leverage. There is much more leverage against your drive train with a large diameter tire than a small diameter tire. In simplistic terms, think of a 17" diamater tire as an 8 1/2" long breaker bar and a 20" diameter tire as a 10" long breaker bar. That's essentially the same difference, as that's the distance between the ground and the center of your drive axle.


----------

